# Pharma chem dispensary?



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

Alright lads, just after some reviews or if any1 no's any1 who has used pharmachem dispensary Products. Just I've found a new source and that's what he has????


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Delete this before you gwt deleted mate you cant ask for sources


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome stuff!!!

After 10 weeks clean, I was introduced to Pharmachem by a trusted source!

I gained a total of 7.5kg's in under 4 weeks...I'm not talking bull**** my diet was spot on, training and the amount of gear taken are all to be considered but the results I had wer mindblowing! I'm still gaining and all my results are consistent atm. 6 week in and still have another 12-14 weeks left to run.

Can't wait to get back on stage next year now with this transformation 

Hats off to the chef behind this lab I say, keep it coming dude


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for looking out out dude, but I'm not asking for a source I'm just saying I can get it for my own personal use and just want to no if it's the real deal before purchasing That's almost seams to good to be true but hey who am I to say your lying. That's sounds awesome. Does anybody else have experience with this?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

The stuff i used was bunk i've been on for two yrs straight and no my gear this was thick oil only, i was running the t400 the nandro deca and the rip blend at around 3g total per week my body weight and strength went down quicker than a whores knickers along with my sex drive dont waste your time with it as i say it's horrible and thick to use as well as bunk.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

apollo17 said:


> Awesome stuff!!!
> 
> After 10 weeks clean, I was introduced to Pharmachem by a trusted source!
> 
> ...





oldskoolcool said:


> The stuff i used was bunk i've been on for two yrs straight and no my gear this was thick oil only, i was running the t400 the nandro deca and the rip blend at around 3g total per week my body weight and strength went down quicker than a whores knickers along with my sex drive dont waste your time with it as i say it's horrible and thick to use as well as bunk.


now if there was any 2 totally different posts about a lab this would be it.......


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> now if there was any 2 totally different posts about a lab this would be it.......


Worlds apart bet that's just mind boggled the OP and for the last post does he mean he was using that lab for 2yrs, if so you'd think he'd know it was bunk after the first 8 weeks.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

tommygunnz said:


> Delete this before you gwt deleted mate you cant ask for sources


----------



## Linked (Dec 17, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> The stuff i used was bunk i've been on for two yrs straight and no my gear this was thick oil only, i was running the t400 the nandro deca and the rip blend at around 3g total per week my body weight and strength went down quicker than a whores knickers along with my sex drive dont waste your time with it as i say it's horrible and thick to use as well as bunk.


Well this is the first time on a forum as I usually like to read and see people opinions and leave it at that etc,,

But I thought I would have to comment on this post !!!

I know the people at the pharmachem lab,

I can't believe that people would purposely try to sabotage a new labs reputation, who's payroll are they on?

You say you have been using the product for 2 years!!

That's amazing ,, considering the lab has only been up for 4 months,,

Everybody who thinks its underdosed!

Seriously!

You have not got a clue about the prices of the raw products, only a couple are actually expensive

I can assure you that test enanthate, and deca are certainly not expensive ,, you think a lab will save a few pence and wreck a rep there trying to build,

I don't think so..

I'll talk to the people involved tomorrow,

They will be very disappointed if anyone believes that rubbish

Thanks


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

Righto so I I previously posted asking about this lab and didn't really get much of a response so I thought **** it I'll give it a go. Let's just say I certainly am not disappointed I'm 5 or 6 weeks into my cycle of t400 and deca. 2ml test 1 ml deca. I have gained about 10lb so far and my strength has increased massively. I'm running for a total of 12 weeks but may extend. Can't wait for the rest buzzing. 10/10


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Linked said:


> Well this is the first time on a forum as I usually like to read and see people opinions and leave it at that etc,,
> 
> But I thought I would have to comment on this post !!!
> 
> ...


So you know the guys at Pharmachem, and you just had to come on here as you couldnt bear to see a Lab tarnished (Reviewed) Also seeing as your going to talk to the guys tomorrow, maybe you could tell them that joining a forum and starting a thread about a new lab with a post count under 20 looks a bit suspicious so to try harder next time. :thumbup1:

@Pscarb


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Bambichris said:


> Alright lads, just after some reviews or if any1 no's any1 who has used pharmachem dispensary Products. Just I've found a new source and that's what he has????
> 
> Right so I I previously posted asking about this lab and didn't really get much of a response so I thought **** it I'll give it a go. Let's just say I certainly am not disappointed I'm 5 or 6 weeks into my cycle of t400 and deca. 2ml test 1 ml deca. I have gained about 10lb so far and my strength has increased massively. I'm running for a total of 12 weeks but may extend. Can't wait for the rest buzzing. 10/10


So you have gone from Wanting reviews as your source has it all the way to you have been on it for 5/6 weeks gained 10lbs and rate it 10/10:lol:

@Pscarb your thoughts?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> So you know the guys at Pharmachem, and you just had to come on here as you couldnt bear to see a Lab tarnished (Reviewed) Also seeing as your going to talk to the guys tomorrow, maybe you could tell them that joining a forum and starting a thread about a new lab with a post count under 20 looks a bit suspicious so to try harder next time. :thumbup1:
> 
> @Pscarb


You need to read the thread better coz who you quoted did even start the thread and what you have just posted below doesn't even make any sense. All the OP is say is that he asked for any reviews didn't get much so went on to try it himself and is happy with the product and trying to pull Paul in is like telling tales at school.



Sustanation said:


> So you have gone from Wanting reviews as your source has it all the way to you have been on it for 5/6 weeks gained 10lbs and rate it 10/10:lol:
> 
> @Pscarb your thoughts?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

1010AD said:


> You need to read the thread better coz who you quoted did even start the thread and what you have just posted below doesn't even make any sense. All the OP is say is that he asked for any reviews didn't get much so went on to try it himself and is happy with the product and trying to pull Paul in is like telling tales at school.


I was implying that Linked and bambichris are either one and the same or both work for the lab, the reason i bought the mod into it was for him to judge whether this guy is trolling or is legit.


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

I simply come on hear looking for a review before I pump it into my body. As there wasn't really any I thought **** it I'll try it. Why is that so complicated to understand I've attached a picture of the gear and the amount. As users u can probably work out by what's there how much is used.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Nope never heard of it never likely will, I'll stick to my own stuff and the labs I trust thanks all the same

have to agree some serious whoring going on in here


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bambichris said:


> Righto so I I previously posted asking about this lab and didn't really get much of a response so I thought **** it I'll give it a go. Let's just say I certainly am not disappointed I'm 5 or 6 weeks into my cycle of t400 and deca. 2ml test 1 ml deca. I have gained about 10lb so far and my strength has increased massively. I'm running for a total of 12 weeks but may extend. Can't wait for the rest buzzing. 10/10


Why you asking for an opinion if you rate it. I wouldn't give a $hit what anyone thought as long I'm making them gains.

This thread smells of something dodgey.


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Why you asking for an opinion if you rate it. I wouldn't give a $hit what anyone thought as long I'm making them gains.
> 
> This thread smells of something dodgey.


I reckon the steroids have gone to your head. If u read it properly I was asking for an opinion on it before I had taken in now I'm well on my way in my course I'm reviewing it. And that smell is probably your protein farts.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Bambichris said:


> I reckon the steroids have gone to your head. If u read it properly I was asking for an opinion on it before I had taken in now I'm well on my way in my course I'm reviewing it. And that smell is probably your protein farts.


Yeah cos 450mg of test will do that  and my flatulence is currently under control but thanks for your concern.

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Yeah cos 450mg of test will do that  and my flatulence is currently under control but thanks for your concern.
> 
> Good luck with your goals.


Off topic, how tall are you mate?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Off topic, how tall are you mate?


6'2"


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> 6'2"


Cool, I'm a tall one to just a tad taller than yourself that's why I was asking, what you weighing in at in your avi there around 17st?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Cool, I'm a tall one to just a tad taller than yourself that's why I was asking, what you weighing in at in your avi there around 17st?


Ooh that's embarrassing for me haha. The avi is 20st, 21st now. If you put a 17st (6') guy next to me you could see the difference. My friend who I train with is 19st at 6'2" and the difference is very noticeable.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Ooh that's embarrassing for me haha. The avi is 20st, 21st now. If you put a 17st (6') guy next to me you could see the difference. My friend who I train with is 19st at 6'2" and the difference is very noticeable.


Sorry mate didn't wanna make you feel like that, because of my height (and there is truth in it) I look heavier than I am, so I gauged your poss weight by the same yard stick, my bad.

You look good what ever the scales say mate.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Why you asking for an opinion if you rate it. I wouldn't give a $hit what anyone thought as long I'm making them gains.
> 
> This thread smells of something dodgey.


He's not asking for an opinion he asked at the start got little response so started using it to find out for himself. Everyone is so suspicious he maybe just looking for a reviews.


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

1010AD said:


> He's not asking for an opinion he asked at the start got little response so started using it to find out for himself. Everyone is so suspicious he maybe just looking for a reviews.


Here here.

Just like to add I wasn't being rude it's just irritating asking for fellow users opinions and getting jumped on by the more experienced members of this forum. I understand people will be suspicious at times. But I was just simply after people's opinions. Hopefully over time I will establish myself here.

Peace.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

1010AD said:


> He's not asking for an opinion he asked at the start got little response so started using it to find out for himself. Everyone is so suspicious he maybe just looking for a reviews.


The thread is suspicious as when a newbie pops up to comment about a lab no one has heard of saying how great they are and then knowing them.

Looks set up. I'm guessing bambichris knows linked, one of them representing pharma chem.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Bambichris said:


> Here here.
> 
> Just like to add I wasn't being rude it's just irritating asking for fellow users opinions and getting jumped on by the more experienced members of this forum. I understand people will be suspicious at times. But I was just simply after people's opinions. Hopefully over time I will establish myself here.
> 
> Peace.


No worries mate it happens a lot and does bug me a bit but I do understand where other members are coming from coz it does happen a lot where someones new has a low post count or none and starts asking about a new lab, its just unfortunate if they are genuine and not trying to push anything.


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> The thread is suspicious as when a newbie pops up to comment about a lab no one has heard of saying how great they are and then knowing them.
> 
> Looks set up. I'm guessing bambichris knows linked, one of them representing pharma chem.


I don't no this other person, I have no link with anybody on here. I'm just your average geezer after some information. And I have never claimed to no the people at pharmachem. I've never heard of them. That's just what I could get my hands on at the time. Which is a shame as there fella who I got it of is going travelling. So I'll have the struggle of re-sourcing again. I recommend many labs, like another fauvorite of mine being alpha pharm, that doesn't now mean I work with or no the people there surely.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have mixed reviews with pharmachem.....the test e I used was legit, but the tren A I was using was completely bunk.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

ATTACK OF THE UGL'S

UNCLEAR THE FORCE SEEMS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sustanation said:


> So you know the guys at Pharmachem, and you just had to come on here as you couldnt bear to see a Lab tarnished (Reviewed) Also seeing as your going to talk to the guys tomorrow, maybe you could tell them that joining a forum and starting a thread about a new lab with a post count under 20 looks a bit suspicious so to try harder next time. :thumbup1:
> 
> @Pscarb





Sustanation said:


> So you have gone from Wanting reviews as your source has it all the way to you have been on it for 5/6 weeks gained 10lbs and rate it 10/10:lol:
> 
> @Pscarb your thoughts?


i just woke up after an afternoon siesta and logged on to this WOW head fukc 

ok to the guy who knows the people at the Lab SO WHAT?? labs come and go and opinions are just that an opinion, your opinion is not valid or wanted as you are bias (obviously) so please do not comment on this lab again that is obviously trying to live off the name of ProChem who now have sadly gone to the UGL graveyard in the sky (note to pass on to owners "be more original with name")

ok so the OP has come back and said he decided to take the plunge and use this lab and because he got little to no help last time decided to come back and inform the board how the cycle is going.......which is a good thing gives more unbiased opinions about UGL.....................OR SO WE THINK......

if you look at the original date of this thread (17-12-2013) and the op had not started the cycle but was going to get it from his source so lets say for arguments sake he started his cycle on that exact date..........

so today he is back with a mini review claiming the greatness of this lab as in *5-6* weeks he has gained *about* 10lbs and his strength has increased massively giving the lab a 10/10 WOW that is awesome until you realise this post quoted below is only *4 weeks* from his original post........... 

so 4 weeks not 5 or 6 and that is if we believe when he asked the original question he all ready had the gear in hand..........



Bambichris said:


> Righto so I I previously posted asking about this lab and didn't really get much of a response so I thought **** it I'll give it a go. Let's just say I certainly am not disappointed I'm 5 or 6 weeks into my cycle of t400 and deca. 2ml test 1 ml deca. I have gained about 10lb so far and my strength has increased massively. I'm running for a total of 12 weeks but may extend. Can't wait for the rest buzzing. 10/10


the moral of this story.....try and treat the other members on UKM as adults not like a gullible child like yourself 

we all await the following excuses:

"no i was on the gear when i asked"

"Oh my bad it was a typo i meant 4 weeks"

"my massiveness effected my typing it was meant to say 4 weeks"


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

How is it that everyone that posts pictures of SDs has an awesome super high quality picture. and when i try to take photo's with my nokia lumia 900 (8MP camera, good resolution,) it looks like ****.

I just cant figure this out.


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

No excuses, and tbh I'm not to bothered about people's theory's. And the end of the day that's what I'm on that's what I wanted reviews for. And if I'm going to get jumped on for my opinion so be it. I couldn't give a **** if the company went bust tomorrow there's plenty more labs out there with good gear. As long as I can get what I need it's all good!


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

Let's all be friends haha.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Bambichris said:


> Let's all be friends haha.


Free samples and ill think about it LMAO


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Free samples and ill think about it LMAO


Haha if only. They should introduce that I could really see it taking of. #customerservice


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

On a more serious note. I've got some anavar do u think if would be ok to chuck in with 2ml test 1ml deca and run for 6 weeks at 100mg? And no it's not from the same lab.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bambichris said:


> No excuses, and tbh I'm not to bothered about people's theory's. And the end of the day that's what I'm on that's what I wanted reviews for. And if I'm going to get jumped on for my opinion so be it. I couldn't give a **** if the company went bust tomorrow there's plenty more labs out there with good gear. As long as I can get what I need it's all good!


its not a theory mate you claim to be on it for a certain amount of time yet the dates of your posts put that date not true this is not theory it is fact, your being jumped on for your over the top opinion given with untruths on dates nothing else.


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

I can defend my case all day.  like I said I was just after a review. Not an investigation. Do the math on that I believe 5-6 weeks.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bambichris said:


> I can defend my case all day.  like I said I was just after a review. Not an investigation. Do the math on that I believe 5-6 weeks.


not an investigation but when someone comes on and gives such a great review as you have and things do not add up it is not good.....

now you post this up above claiming you got it on the 5th of december but on the 17th of december you clearly state you are wanting reviews BEFORE PURCHASING as you can clearly see below...........SOOOOOOOOOO 4 weeks at the most not 5-6 or you told a fib when you made this thread on the 17th (not the 5th  )



Bambichris said:


> Thanks for looking out out dude, but I'm not asking for a source I'm just saying I can get it for my own personal use and just want to no if it's the real deal *before purchasing* That's almost seams to good to be true but hey who am I to say your lying. That's sounds awesome. Does anybody else have experience with this?


listen mate use what you want when you want just don't take us for idiots or at least if you are going to string us along at least get your dates in line......


----------



## Bambichris (Mar 11, 2013)

To be honest I purchased this not knowing what lab it was going to be, after purchasing I thought **** it I'll try and dig up some reviews about this, to have an idea what to expect. Starting it on the 5th so yeah a little fib. Mainly to prevent me looking like a Pratt if a number of people pop up telling me it's bunk. Bit humiliating ain't it.

But yeah sweet. Honesty is the best policy like they say.

Got a little up tight when being accused of being associated with the lab.

Unfortunately I'm not that lucky ??


----------



## Linked (Dec 17, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> I was implying that Linked and bambichris are either one and the same or both work for the lab, the reason i bought the mod into it was for him to judge whether this guy is trolling or is legit.


I certainly don't work for the lab,

Just shocked that certain people had such negative views on a up and coming lab,

As I said in some of my other posts on different threads on this forum,

I actually used med tech before these and were happy with results , and if asked to name a good lab other than pharmachem I would say med tech


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

seems fine to me, he got it on the 5th but asked Reviews a couple of weeks later.

Anyway my 2$ worth, I and some guys I know have used plenty of Pharmachem TestE Tren E and Deca. Quite simply rocket fuel. Ive seen guys on their first cycle put on 7kg in 4 weeks from 2ml Test. 7 weeks 14kg

However I dont rate their orals. The Tbol didnt do a Thing and Ive heard from others that their orals didnt do much.

But the oils I used are spot on.


----------



## ukviking (Oct 12, 2014)

Northern Rocker said:


> seems fine to me, he got it on the 5th but asked Reviews a couple of weeks later.
> 
> Anyway my 2$ worth, I and some guys I know have used plenty of Pharmachem TestE Tren E and Deca. Quite simply rocket fuel. Ive seen guys on their first cycle put on 7kg in 4 weeks from 2ml Test. 7 weeks 14kg
> 
> ...


Ha finally proper review


----------



## Plifter (Aug 10, 2015)

Been using this for 6 weeks now and no change in weight or strength , I will give it another 2 if no change them I will go back to my trusted source , not looking good


----------

